# Monthly Cost



## noviceaquarist (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi

I am looking to get into the hobby of fish keeping. Haven't actually made any purchases as of yet I've just been doing some research. Lately I've been trying to estimate what the monthly cost might be for maintaining a freshwater aquarium.

I'm speaking in terms of regular product purchases. I realize there's a monthly electricity cost that comes with it, but I'd like to know what products a freshwater aquarist has to purchase on a monthly basis? I'm guessing mostly water treatment products?

I'd appreciate the feedback.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not that expensive, once you are set up. Food, a dechlorinator/de chloramine product (which lasts a long time), the occasional light bulb, meds if you are unlucky, maybe an aquarium mag if you get into it.
If you choose well, you won't need filter cartridges, and resuable alternatives exist. The store may try to sell you all kinds of water treatments you don't need, simply because this is such a cheap hobby people get weirded out and think they should be spending more...
Much much cheaper than a dog or cat.


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Exactly... once you get started it is smooth sailing. It may seem veary costly,
But after you figure out what you want, and shop right you will find its not what you
Might have Thought. Unless you're into high end gadgetry.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I feel it can be 1 of the cheapest hobbies and most rewarding, again once you have your tank setup the cost is pretty minimal, theres different price ranges for fish, and supplies and deco and be found on sale all the time, check graigslist or local salvation army/ goodwill store, classified adds to find used equipment and you'll be set. Dont let petshops talk you into all kinds of stuff, they just want to make sales, do research and ask us questions here, answers are free of charge.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep the highest cost is initial start up cost. You won't be buying food a ton because it lasts a long time. I'd say you are probably going to be spending $20 - $30 max a month depending on tank size and what you are using. In all honesty I haven't spent any money for my 10 gallon tank in my room in the past 3 months.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Once you get set-up; buying tank, gravel, heater, filter, lights, API test kit, water conditioner, decor, fish, etc. it's not that expensive. Food lasts forever (unless you have a two year old that likes to spill it all over the carpet). You'll be using water conditioner on an average of four times a month so if you get a big bottle it will last for awhile. You don't need to replace filters unless they just aren't doing the job anymore. The start up is the most costly but your tank will cycle for 4-6 weeks so it will give you some time to save money for fish and food.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Start up cost is the biggest, and that also depends on what you go with. Like anything else there are high end products and there are basic and there are low end. After that it's up to you if you want to spend money on extras orjust enjoy what you have.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Also, you can check craigslist for cheaper tanks, heaters, etc.


----------



## noviceaquarist (Mar 10, 2012)

wow you guys are awesome. Thank you for all your feedback!


----------

